# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Tι διατροφή ακολουθούμε και πως διαχειριζόμαστε τα πουλιά μας???

## geam

μετά από τα άρθρα του Δημήτρη, *Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση και Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας* ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα, με σκοπό να γράψει ο καθένας από εμάς, την διατροφή που παρέχει στα πουλιά του, καθώς και τις συνηθειές τους, ώστε να υπάρχουν μαζεμένες σ’ ένα θέμα, πληροφορίες που μπορεί να φανούν χρήσιμες σε πολλούς από εμάς.

ξεκινάω λοιπόν...

τα πουλιά από φέτος τα έχω σε κλούβα διάστασης Μ:90 Χ Π:60 Χ Υ:70 για να ξεχειμωνιάσουν… 
τέλη Φλεβάρη με αρχές Μάρτη θα βάλω τα ζευγάρια σε κλούβες Μ:70 Χ Π:70 Χ Υ:50 ώστε να συνηθίσουν για την αναπαραγωγή.

Από τροφή το βασικό μίγμα που δίνω περιλαμβάνει: περίλλα άσπρη, περίλλα καστανή, νίζερ, λιναρόσπορο, κεχρί, σπόρους κωνοφόρων, σπόρους από δάση, Rosa canina (Καρποί Αγριοτριανταφυλλιάς), γογγύλι (ρέβα), παπαρουνόσπορος, μαρούλι άσπρο, σουσάμι, σπόρους από σταμναγκάθι, Bella di notte, σπόρους λιβαδίσιους, τριφύλλι, κεχρί της Σενεγάλης, Panico, σπόρους από σκλήθρα, σπόρους σημύδας, βρώμη, σπόρους από λάχανο, σιτάρι σαρακηνό, κάρδαμο, ηλιόσπορο μαύρο ψιλό. Βέβαια τις αναλογίες των σπόρων δεν τις γνωρίζω…

Ταυτόχρονα σε ίδιες αναλογίες έχω αναμίξει κια, καμελλίνα, Bella di note, φονιοπάντι, ρόκα, αμάρανθο, παπαρουνόσπορο, τα οποία τα έχω μόνιμα σε μια ταϊστρα.

σε άλλη ταϊστρα δίνω αναμεμιγμένους σπόρους από ραπανάκι, βασιλικό, ζοχό, μαρούλι, ραδίκι, αγκάθι μαρίας, σαλάτα, σουσάμι, καρότο, σπόρους από γρασίδι και γκαζόν, σπανάκι.

επίσης σε χωριστή ταιστρα δίνω και σπόρους απο φασκόμηλο

Για αυγοτροφή έχω κάνει σκόνη στο μπλέντερ αυγοτροφή εμπορίου για ίθαγενη, και έχω προσθέσει μαγιά μπύρας, γύρη, και σπιρουλίνα. Με την σκόνη αυτή πασπαλίζω τα νωπά pinkies και τις κάμπιες αφού πρώτα ξεπαγώσουν. Σκουλήκια δίνω καθημερινά τις ημέρες της αναπαραγωγής, ενώ τον υπόλοιπο καιρό 2 φορές την εβδομάδα.

Ακόμα, μια φορά την εβδομάδα (συνήθως 10,20,30 κάθε μήνα για να το θυμάμαι) διαλύω σε νερό σκευασμα του εμπορίου που είναι σε σκόνη, το οποίο περιλαμβάνει δεξτρόση, πικραλίδα, γαϊδουράγκαθο, αγκάθι Μαρίας, Αγκινάρα, ραπανάκι, λυσίνη, μεθειονίνη, καρνιτίνη, και σύμπλεγμα βιταμινών Β & Κ. την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής δίνω μέρα παρα μέρα για 10 μέρες.
Από φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά, δίνω μπρόκολο και σπανάκι, και όταν βρω ανθισμένο πυράκανθο.

αυτά…

----------


## jk21

θα πω και γω το δικο μου μπουσουλα αν και εντελως νεος και απειρος στην εκτροφη της καρδερινας .πριν ξεκινησω νομιζω ηρθε και η ωρα να αναφερω οτι στην συγκεκριμενη εκτροφη με εισηγαγε με το ζευγαρακι που μου χαρισε ο συγγραφευας του παροντος θεματος και  << ΑΕΤΟΣ >> του φορουμ αλλα και καλος μου φιλος ΓΙΩΡΓΗς ! ... ειχε προηγηθει ψηστηρι μηνων απο αυτον αλλα και καποιον αλλο καλο μου φιλο και λατρη της καρδερινας που με μαλωνει σημερα σε αλλο ποστ  :winky:  (Νικολα καλησπερα ! ) 


Σαν νεος στην εκτροφη δεν θα μπορουσα παρα να ακολουθησω τον πρωτο καιρο (και ετσι πρεπει να γινεται ) το μιγμα  που εδινε και ο προκατοχος για να γινει η οποια αλλαγη (αν ειναι αναγκαια ) σταδιακα στα πουλια και να μην τα επηρεασει ( οι καρδερινες ειδικα ειναι ευαισθητες σε αποτομες αλλαγες στη διατροφη ) .μετα απο μερικες εβδομαδας και σταδιακα εισηγαγα στο αρχικο μιγμα που ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι πολυποικιλο (το ανεφερε και ο γιωργος )
και το δικο μου που βρισκω σε μαγαζι που ψωνιζω και για τα καναρια μου  με συσταση

NIΖΕΡ  
ΠΕΡΙΛΛΑ ΛΕΥΚΗ 
ΓΡΑΣΙΔΙ ΨΙΛΟ 
ΛΙΝΑΡΙ 
ΚΕΧΡΙ (ασπουρι)
ΚΑΝΑΒΟΥΡΙ ΨΙΛΟ
ΤEASLE THISTLE (διπσακος )
ΛΕΥΚΟς ΜΑΡΟΥΛΟΣΠΟΡΟς  
ΡΑΔΙΚΟΣΠΟΡΟς
ΜΑΥΡΟς ΜΑΡΟΥΛΟΣΠΟΡΟς 
ΣΠΟΡΟς απο ΣΠΑΝΑΚΙ 
ΜΙΛΛΕΤ ΛΕΥΚΟ 
ΠΕΡΙΛΛΑ ΚΑΦΕ 
ΗΛΙΟΣΠΟΡΟς ΨΙΛΟς
ΒΡΩΜΗ ΑΠΟΦΛΕΙΩΜΕΝΗ 
και ενας ακομη (δεν φαινεται καλα σε φωτο που ειχα βγαλει στο σακι ) 

δινω παραλληλα στην αυγοτροφη 
Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή

σπορους κια ,φονιο ,καμελινα και παπαρουνα σε μικρη ποσοτητα .η αυγοτροφη αυτη την περιοδο δινεται 3 μερες μονο την εβδομαδα (συνεχομενες) και ειναι διαφοροποιημενη απο την συνταγη του λινκ στο οτι δεν εχει σαλιγκαρι (χρειαζεται μονο στην αναπαραγωγη ) και εχει μονο 4 αυγα (απο 6 ολοκληρα και 3 ασπραδι που ηταν η αρχικη ) ενω θα ξαναεχει την αρχικη συσταση απο αρχες δεκεμβρη αν θα εχουν ξεκινησει κρυα (εχω εξωτερικη αλλα προστατευομενη εκτροφη ) .τα υδαροτητα στο μιγμα που δινανε τα ασπραδια που λειπουν ωστε να ζυμωθει ,τα αναπληρωνω με επιπλεον νερο 

(την πρωτη εβδομαδα οποτε τους εβαζα αυγοψωμο το κοιτουσαν με απορια ... τωρα ο αρσενικος το καθαριζει με ανεση ! (το θηλυκο επεσε θυμα επιθεσης αρπακτικου δυστυχως ... ισως καποιοι το ειχατε δει να το αναφερω καπου αλλου ....σε λιγο διαστημα ο φτερωτος φιλαρακος θα εχει νεα παρεα ,δωρο καλου φιλου απο επαρχιακη πολη ) 

σποραδικα του δινω και ταραξακο απο την πλατεια που εχω κοντα ,ειτε τα φυλλα ειτε και κλωναρακια με ημιωριμο σπορο οταν βρισκω .επισης καθε εβδομαδα 2 φορες φυλλο μπροκολου ,ενω εδω και μια βδομαδα του εχω βαλει και κιρσιο (cirsium arvensis ) σε κλωναρακια που βρηκα κοντα στην εθνικη οδο λιγο εξω απο την λαμια (ειχα ανεβει βολο ) .θεωρω απαραιτητο να τους δινουμε τροφες απο τη φυση ,οπως αυτο αλλα και αλλες που εχω αναφερει στο αρθρο ,στη μορφη που τις βρισκουμε ωστε η συλλογη τους απο αυτα (η ενασχοληση του δηλαδη με αυτο ) να δρα αντιστρεσσογονα  ! τετοια φυτα οπως θα ειδατε στο αρθρο ειναι πολλα αλλα ο ζωχος και το ταραξακο απο χορταρικα και τα γαιδουραγκαθα και ειδικα το χειμωνα που ερχεται ,ο διπσακος που βρισκουν (οπου υπαρχει ) και στην φυση ,ειναι οι καλυτερες επιλογες .σε αραια διαστηματα και ειδικα αν τα βλεπουμε κακοκεφα ,περα απο την ριγανη που παντα υπαρχει στην αυγοτροφη (εγω βαζω και εκχυλισμα που εχω για το συκωτι και αντιβακτηριακο -αντιμυκητισιακο ) καλα ειναι να βρισκουμε να δινουμε και το ονομαζομενο και γαρδελοχορτο ,το σενεκιο vulgaris  .οτι πρεπει να σκαρφαλωνουν και να συλλεγουν τους σπορους ,ειναι και το αγριομαρουλλο (lactuca seriola ) .εχω βαλει ηδη για φυτρωμα σε σπορεια ταραξακο και oenothera biennis (bella di notte ) που γνωριζω απο φιλο μου και μελος μας (ισως μας πει περι αυτου ) οτι το τσακιζουν οταν ειναι σε κλαρι .


στην περιοδο της αναπραγωγης θα δινω και μελιγκρα που εχω μπολικη καθε ανοιξη να αντιμετωπισω πανω στα φυτα μου .εδω ενα καρδερινακι καθαριζει ενα φυλλο απο το ζωυφιο αυτο 






δεν χρησιμοποιω και δεν προκειται ποτε να χρησιμοποιησω προληπτικα κοκκιδιοστατικα φαρμακα και χρηση φαρμακων για προληπτικη χρηση θεωρω αποδεκτη μονο υστερα απο συγκεκριμενες οδηγιες απεξαρτησης εξειδεικευμενου γιατρου ,μονο για πουλια που προερχονται απο το εξωτερικο με την πληροφορια οτι εκει μεγαλωνανε σε εκτροφες με συνεχη χρηση φαρμακων .ο δικος μου δεν ειναι τετοια περιπτωση αφου ειναι balcanica γεννημενο απο γονεις του ΓΙΩΡΓΟΥ 

Θεωρω βασικοτατη την συχνη καθαριοτητα ,την μη επαφη των πουλιων με τις κουτσουλιες τους ,το πληρως απορροφητικο υποστρωμα (χρησιμοποιω pellets συμπιεσμενου πριονιδιου ) και την καθημερινη αλλαγη νερου .

ο χωρος μου ειναι μια κλουβα σχεδον διπλασσια απο διπλη ζευγαρωστρα αλλα τον θεωρω μικρο και θα διαμορφωσω στην πορεια κατι μεγαλυτερο ,κλεινοντας με πλεγμα μερος του χωρου που εχω φτιαξει σαν εκτροφειο προσφατα οπως ισως εχετε δει σε αλλο θεμα .θεωρω βασικη την υπαρξη πραγματικων φυτων σε ενα τετοιο χωρο ,ειτε μεσου μεγεθους (λευλαντ ,πευκακι , μικρη ελια σε μεγαλες γλαστρες ) ειτε την υπαρξη μικρων (πχ μικρα κωνοφορα ) που αναμεσα τους θα τοποθετηθει η φωλια .τα ψευτικα φυλλα βοηθουν για καλυψη μεχρις ενος σημειου αλλα η μυρωδιες των πραγματικων φυτων για μενα εχουν μεγαλη σημασια ! ) 

θεωρητικα θα μπορουσα να γραψω και αλλα αλλα στην πραξη θα τα ξαναπουμε στο μελλον ! ειναι η σειρα των παιδιων που ηδη εχουν εμπειριες ---->>

----------


## geam

η ζωντανή μελίγκρα μήπως έχει κινδύνους???????

----------


## jk21

σε αντιθεση με καποια ειδη σκουληκιων (μυγοσκουληκα ) ,η μελιγκρα δεν γνωριζω να ειναι φορεας ζωονοσων για πτηνα ή θηλαστικα .δεν το αποκλειω αλλα ειναι ενα ζωυφιο που αν βρισκεται και σε φυτα που ειναι ελεγχομενα σε οχι βρωμικο περιβαλλον (πχ λερωμενα απο αφοδευσεις ζωων ) δεν νομιζω να ειναι σημαντικος κινδυνος ,αφου ειναι βασικη πηγη ζωικης πρωτεινης για τις καρδερινες στη φυση . οπως και να χει ενα βρασιμο τους σε ενα μπρικι για  10 λεπτα νομιζω εξουδετερωνει και την μικρη πιθανοτητα .παντως αιτια εξαπλωσης φυτονοσων στα ιδια τα φυτα ειναι ,και μαλιστα σημαντικη .

----------


## adreas

Να  πω  και  εγώ  την   διατροφή  που  ακολούθησα    φέτος.  Το  μίγμα  CARDELLINO PREMIUM    και  ξεχωριστά  καμελίνα  κια  βρώμη  αλλά  όχι  αποφλοιωμένη  ταραξάκο  έδινα  κάθε  μέρα   από  10  Αυγούστου  ως  τέλος  Οκτωβρίου.  Μην  φοβόσαστε  για  διάρροια   γιατί  δεν  αντέχει  κρεμασμένο  σαν  ένα  φύλλο μαρούλι  αλλά  πανιάζει μαραίνετε  δηλαδή  και  το  ρίχνουν  μετά  στην  ρίζα.  Αν  κόψεις  με  το  μαχαίρι  περίπου  2  πόντους  κάτω  από  το  χώμα  ξαναβγαίνει  νέο  φυτό. Κάθε  μέρα  αγκάθια  συνήθως  μια  φορά  την  ημέρα  αλλά  και  2  όταν  έχω  ρεπό. Έδινα  το  πίκνομο  και  το  ερύγγιο  πάρα  πολύ  φέτος.  Να  πω  την  αλήθεια όχι  σε  όλα  μόνο  στη  νέα  γένια  γιατί  δεν  έχουν  όλα  τα  κλουβιά  μεγάλη  πόρτα  για  να  χωράνε  τα  αγκάθια.  Φυσικά  τα μικρά  μόνα  τους  για  τον  κίνδυνο  μόλυνσης  από  μεγάλα  πουλιά  φορείς  στα  κοκκίδια. Γλυστρίδα  περίπου  μια  με  δυο  φορές  την  εβδομάδα.  Το  νυχτολούλουδο  μπέλα  ντι  νότε  σε  μορφή  ημιώριμου  σπόρου  το  τσακίζουν  και  του  χρόνου  έχοντας  περισσότερη  εμπειρία  θα  βάλω  πολλά  φυτά  στα  μισά  του  Απρίλη  για  να  έχω  περισσότερα  κλωναράκια  με  το  σπόρο  αυτό.  Αγγούρι  και  μήλο  2  φορές  την  εβδομάδα.
Αυγοτροφή  του  Δημήτρη   με  μια  δυο  παραλλαγές  και  κάτι  καινοτόμο…….500 ml αλεύρι ολικής άλεσης   3 αυγά   1 κουταλιά μέλι  70 ml λάδι  αγκαθέλαιο  2 κουταλιές baking powder  1 κουταλιά ρίγανη   καρότο  τριμμένο και  γάλα  αν  ήταν σφιχτό  το  μείγμα.  Μετά  το  ψήσιμο  το  άφηνα  24   ώρες  έξω  και  μετά  το  περνούσα  από  το  μίξερ  με  το  εξάρτημα  που  ξύνει  το  τυρί  ένα  υπέροχο  αποτέλεσμα. Πάντα  5  κουταλάκια  του  γλυκού αυγόψωμο  με  ένα  αυγό  βρασμένο  για  12  λεπτά  στο  μούλτι.   Βιταμίνες  τώρα  ένα  μεγάλο  κεφάλαιο  έδινα  2  φορές  την  εβδομάδα  πάντα  την  μια  μαζί  με  ασβέστιο  το    Muta-vit  και  το  Calci-lux  και  την  άλλη  b-complex  Τρίτη  και  Παρασκευή,  Κυριακή  liviferm.  Μηλόξυδο  μια  φορά  την  εβδομάδα  σε κενή  μέρα. 
Για  κοκκίδια  μόλις  χώρισα  τα  μικρά  από  τους  γονείς  τους  μετά  λίγες  μέρες  είχα  το  πρώτο  κρούσμα  και  έκανα  αντιβίωση  σε  όλα  και  με  τις  πρώτες  βροχές   το  δεύτερο    αλλά μετά  από  102  μέρες  που  για  εμένα  είναι  πάρα  πολύ.  Δημήτρη  θέλω  να  βουτήξεις  στα  βαθιά  να  έχεις  μια  καλή  αναπαραγωγή  για  να  καταλάβεις  ότι  όσο  και  να  καθαρίζεις   ότι  και  να  τους  δίνεις η  καρδερίνα  θα  αρρωστήσει. Αυτά  τα  λίγα.

Σήμερα έγινε  και  ο  εγκλωβισμός  σε  4  πουλάκια   σε  κλουβιά  εκθεσιακά  και…….βλέπουμε  τα  αποτελέσματα!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ cardellio premium μαλλον εννοεις της manitoba ε;  αν ναι ας βαλω και την συσταση του 
:  Νίζερ  - κεχρί - κανναβούρι - λινάρι χρυσό - σπόροι γρασιδιού - περίλλα -  μαρουλόσπορος(λευκός & μαύρος) - ραδικόσπορος - ρούψεν(κόκκινο &  μαύρο) - παπαρούνα μπλε - μπέλλα ντι νόττε - chia - αγριομαρουλόσπορος - αγριόσπορους - ηλιόσπορο υβρίδιο 

* οσο για την ευπαθεια της καρδερινας δεν διαφωνω ...δυστυχως το ατιμο αυτο παρασιτο που υπαρχει σε ελεγχομενο αριθμο στα πουλια αυτα σε νορμαλ κατασταση  (τα κοκκιδια  δηλαδη ) οπου βρει εξασθενημενο ή στρεσσαρισμενο χαρακτηρα και λιγη υγρασια γιγαντωνεται

----------


## geam

> Για  κοκκίδια  μόλις  χώρισα  τα  μικρά  από  τους  γονείς  τους  μετά  λίγες  μέρες  είχα  το  πρώτο  κρούσμα  και  έκανα  αντιβίωση  σε  όλα  και  με  τις  πρώτες  βροχές   το  δεύτερο    αλλά μετά  από  102  μέρες  που  για  εμένα  είναι  πάρα  πολύ.  Δημήτρη  θέλω  να  βουτήξεις  στα  βαθιά  να  έχεις  μια  καλή  αναπαραγωγή  για  να  καταλάβεις  ότι  όσο  και  να  καθαρίζεις   ότι  και  να  τους  δίνεις η  καρδερίνα  θα  αρρωστήσει. Αυτά  τα  λίγα.


φίλε Αντρέα δεν θέλω να λέω μεγάλα λόγια,(ίσως είμαι απλά τυχερός) αλλά 3 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με αυτά τα πουλάκια συστηματικά, δεν μου έχει παρουσιαστεί ποτε κανένα κρούσμα... μακάρι να είναι θέμα τύχης και αυτη η "τυχη" να με συνοδεύει για πολύ καιρό ακόμα....

----------


## χρηστος

η τροφή που χρησιμοποιώ για τις καρδερίνες και το σκαθι έχει έχει  κεχρί καναδά. σπόροι υγείας (9 σπόροι). γρασίδι. ρούπσεν.  λινάρι. αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη. κάρθαμο. κανναβούρι. Aγριο κεχρί κίτρινο.  λευκή περίλα. μαύρος ηλιόσπορος. Aγριο κεχρί κόκκινο. ραδικόσπορος  (κιχώριον). λευκός μαρουλόσπορος. Aγκάθι. παπαρούνα. καφέ περίλα.
για τούς φλώρους και τούς σπίνους έχουν δακτύλις - κεχρί - νίζερ - ηλιόσπορος αποφλοιωμένος - ραπανόσπορος -  μαρουλόσπορος λευκός & μαύρος - περίλλα - βρώμη - λινάρι - κάρδο -  κανναβούρι - παπαρούνα μπλε - γαϊδουράγκαθο - ηλιόσπορος μαύρος –  αγριομαρουλόσπορος
όλες οι τροφές που χρησιμοποιώ κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλεία και στην αναπαραγωγή και στην συντήρηση

----------


## geam

αυγοτροφή???? ρωτάω γιατί εμένα δεν την ακουμπάνε καθόλου.... μόνο την σκόνη που πασπαλίζω τα σκουλήκια αναγκάζονται να την φάνε....στην αναπαραγωγή βάζεις καθόλου σκουλήκια ή ζωϊκη πρωτεϊνη????

----------


## χρηστος

ααα και ξέχασα να πω ότι δίνω και mealworms και αυγοτροφες για εντομοφάγα για πολλές πρωτεΐνες ειδικά στην αναπαραγωγή  ::  ::  ::  :: 
κυριολεκτικά τις τσακίζουν παρόλο που το mealworm είναι ίσα με αυτές

----------


## adreas

Εκεί  είναι  που  πρέπει  να  τα  ξεγελάσεις  με  κάποιο  τρόπο  να  πηγαίνουν  στην  ταΐστρα.  Πως;   μα  τι   ποιο  φυσικό  από  το  να  βάλεις  μέσα  λίγο  νίζερ  η  ηλιόσπορο  η  όποιο  άλλο  σπόρο  αγαπάνε  τα  δικά  σου  πουλάκια,  ακόμα  και  κανναβούρι έτσι  σιγά  σιγά  θα  συνηθίσουν  την  αυγοτροφή  κάτι  που  θα  σε  βοηθήσει  στο  πύρωμα  αλλά  και στο  μεγάλωμα  των  νεοσσών.  Αλλά  όχι  αλλαγές  γιατί  μέχρι  να  μάθουν  τη  μια  τους  δίνεις  άλλη  μετά  δυσκολεύεις  τα  πράγματα. Αν  πεις  ότι  αρχίζω  με   του  εμπορείου  την  αναπαραγωγή  με  αυτή  θα  τελειώσεις  και  την  πτερόροια.

----------


## geam

αγόρασα κάτι σπόρους erba medica (αλφάλφα) και απ' ότι βλέπω γίνεται μάχη...
έβαλα ένα θέμα εδώ: *Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση*

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο εχω και γω εδω και καποιους μηνες παρει αυτον τον σπορο (τον ειχα βρει σε μαγαζι με σπορους και φυτωρια κοντα εκει που περνω τα βοτανια ) και ημουν ετοιμος να τον δωσω σαν φυτρο αλλα ειδα στα συτατικα του 1-2 ουσιες που με προβληματιζουν .σαν φυτρα το προβλημα ειναι μικροτερο γιατι οι σαπωνινες φευγουν (αν δεν εχουν ηδη ξεπλυθει οπως και στα εμπορικα  σκευασματα της κινοα πριν τη συσκευασουν .μετα ξεχασα να το ψαξω περισσοτερο ...  
παντως ο σπορος πουλιεται και σε καταστηματα βιολογικων για χρηση του ως φυτρα και απο οτι βλεπω στο διαδικτυο ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενος .εχω δει και σε ιταλικες ιστοσελιδες για ευρωπαικα finches ( και μεσα σε αυτα κυριαρχη την καρδερινα ) στο διαδικτυο  ,να χορηγουν μηδικη (αλφαλφα ) στα πουλια ,ενω και γνωστη ιταλικη εταιρια την εμπορευεται σαν σπορο για χορηγηση σε καρδερινες .εχει καποιες χρησιμες ιδιοτητες αλλα θα τις σχολιασω  στο  *Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση* με βαση το αρθρακι που επισυναψες και τις πληροφοριες που δινει

----------


## geam

φίλε στο είπα και στο τηλέφωνο... δεν ξέρω αν έχει επιβλαβή συστατικά, αλλά σαν φύτρο και βγαίνει πανεύκολα αλλά και το τσακίζουν...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παιδιά επαναφέρω το θέμα... ρωτώντας, αν υπάρχει κάποιο site-link από κατάστημα βοτάνων ώστε να δω και τιμές τον σπόρων !! Κομματάκι δύσκολο να βρω εδώ στο Ηράκλειο όλους αυτούς τους σπόρους και σκέφτομαι να κάνω καμιά μαζική παραγγελία... !!!*

----------


## jk21

ποιους εννοεις ; αυτους των ετοιμων μιγματων που παρεχουμε;

*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*αυτα τα βρισκεις σε e-shop για πτηνα .πες μου ποιο μιγμα θες να σου στειλω πμ αλλα και με απλη αναζητηση στο google μπορεις να βρεις 

αν εννοεις  για αλφαλφα ,κινοα και αλλους που δεν ειναι τοσο γνωστοι εχουν τα βιολογικα .αλφαλφα (μηδικη ) μπορεις να βρεις και σε καταστηματα με σπορους για φυτρωμα σε χωραφι .να ρωτησεις ομως μηπως τους εχουν ραντισμενους

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γενικά ρώτησα Δημήτρη...για όλους τους σπόρους που αναφέρονται !! Κάτι μικρομάγαζα έχουμε εδώ με βότανα....με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα δω τη παίζετε !!!*

----------


## antoninio

καλησπερα ..
σαν πρωτο ποστ θα πω και εγω τι διατροφη  ακολουθω στις καρδερινες μου .   το βασικο μειγμα αποτελειτε απο περιλλα λευκη και καστανη , νιζερ , λιναροσπορος ,κεχρι , σποροι κωνοφορων , σποροι απο δαση , rosa canina ,γογγυλι , παπαρουνοσπορο , σουσαμι , κιχωριον, μαρουλοσπορο ασπρο , bella dinotte , σποροι λιβαδισιοι , καναρινεια ,τριφυλλι, κεχρισενεγαλης , panico , σκληθρα , συμηδα , βρωμη , κραμβη , σιταρι σαρακινο , καρδαμο και ηλιοσπορο  ..

το χειμωνα σε ξεχωριστο και μικρο κουπακι βαζω βρωμη,καναβουρι και ηλιοσπορο μικρο καθαρισμενο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα καθως εχωεξωτερικη εκτροφη..
φευγωντας ο χειμωνας αντικαθιστω σιγα σιγα τομειγμα αυτο με ενα αλλο το οποιο εχει διαφορους σπορους αγκαθιων για ναμπαινουν στο κλιμα της ανοιξης..

σαν προσθετους σπορους και αναλογα την εποχη βαζωσε ενα μικρο κουπακι
τριφυλλι , βασιλικο , παπαρουνα , ραπανακι , ροκα , μαρουλοσπορο και σε ενα αλλο chia , bella di notte και camelina sativa..

σαν αυγοτροφη βαζω 2 ειδη εμποριου και κατεψυγμενο σκουλικι pinkies , buffalo και καμπια . ολο το χρονο υπαρχει ανακατεμενη σπιρουλινα και προβιοτικο..
στη διαρκεια αναπαραγωγης προσθετω και βλαστωμενους σπορους..
εχω επισης 2 ταπερακια στα οποια εχω πικραλιδα και τσουκνιδα μαζι και στο αλλο ριγανη,βασιλικο και θυμαρι..οποτε θελω πασπαλιζω την αυγοτροφη αν και δεν ξερω τι παιζεται με την αναλογια που θελει να λαμβανει ο οργανισμος του πτηνου..

οταν θελω να υγρανω την αυγοτροφη εχω 2 μπουκαλακια με σταγονομετρο και στο ενα εχω μηλοξυδο και στο αλλο μελονερο..

εννοειτε οτι υπαρχουν βιταμινες (μην τις αναγραφω τωρα) αλλα θα αναγραψω τα σκευασματα που εχω παντα για ωρα αναγκης..
ποτε προληπτικα..
εχω για κοκκιδια ,ταινια-σκουλικι,δεξτροζη .. εχω φτιαξει και δικο μου νοσοκομειακο κλουβι..

Υ.Γ.οποιος θελει το πιστευει..   365 μερες το χρονο το νερο το αλλαζω καθημερινα  πλην του αυγουστου που παω διακοπες και το αλλαζει αλλος..

----------


## antoninio

σχετικα με την αυγοτροφη θελω να σας πω οτι ακουγα για αρακα μεσα..δεν ειχα βαλει ποτε μου..χθες λοιπον αγορασα ετοιμο κατεψυγμενο και τον εβαλα στο μπλεντερ...σημερα το πρωι εβαλα αυγοτροφη,σκουλικια,βλαστω  μενους σπορους και α ρ α κ α..παιδια δεν εμεινε τιποτα...και οταν λεμε τιποτα το εννουμε..απορω πως δεν τους ειχα βαλει τοσα χρονια..οχι οτι ειναι κατι νεο αλλα ειναι μεγαλος ο ενθουσιασμος μου και σας προκαλω να δοκιμασετε..

----------


## mitsman

ρε τον Μιχάλη.... και το ελεγε.....

----------


## jk21

ο αρακας εχει αρκετη πρωτεινη (σαν ποσοστο σε σχεση με λιπαρα ,αμυλο αν αφαιρεθει το νερο ) ,βιταμινη α με καποια σημαντικα αμινοξεα σε υψηλη ποσοτητα .οχι ομως ολα .σε συνδιασμο ομως με την υπολοιπη αυγοτροφη το αποτελεσμα ειναι πληρες .πρεπει ομως σαν λαχανικο που ειναι ,αν προστεθει να δινεται σε 2 μερες το πρωι διατηρημενο το μιγμα στο ψυγειο .

----------


## jk21

η  πρωτεινη ειναι  5,4 % αλλα αφαιρωντας το νερο αυξανεται πολυ .εχει επεισης 25% υδατανθρακες και κατω απο 1 γρ λιπος .αν αφαιρεθει το νερο παει σχεδον στο 17 % . τα αμινοξεα σαν γρ δεν αλλαζουν .τα ποσα ειναι στα 100γρ αρακα βρασμενου .ωμος εχει περισσοτερο νερο 

Methionine130mg


Tryptophan59.2mg


Arginine677mg
Lysine502mg

----------


## aeras

*Θρεπτική αξία ανά 100 g (3,5 oz)* 

*Energy** Ενέργεια* 
339 kJ (81 kcal)

*Carbohydrates** Υδατάνθρακες* 
14.5 g

*- Sugars** - Σάκχαρα* 
5.7 g

*- Dietary fibre** - Οι φυτικές ίνες* 
5.1 g

*Fat** Λίπος* 
0.4 g

*Protein** Πρωτεΐνη* 
5.4 g

Vitamin A equiv. Βιταμίνη Α equiv. 
38 μg (5%)

- beta-carotene - το β-καροτένιο 
449 μg (4%)

- lutein and zeaxanthin - η λουτεΐνη και ζεαξανθίνη 
2593 μg

Thiamine (vit. B 1 ) Θειαμίνη (vit. Β 1)
0.3 mg (26%)

Riboflavin (vit. B 2 ) Ριβοφλαβίνη (vit. Β 2) 
0.1 mg (8%)

Niacin (vit. B 3 ) Νιασίνη (vit. Β 3) 
2.1 mg (14%)

Pantothenic acid (B 5 ) Παντοθενικό οξύ (Β 5) 
0.1 mg (2%)

Vitamin B 6 Η βιταμίνη Β 6 
0.2 mg (15%)

Folate (vit. B 9 ) Φυλλικό οξύ (vit. Β 9) 
65 μg (16%)

Vitamin C Βιταμίνη C 
40.0 mg (48%)

Calcium Ασβέστιο 
25.0 mg (3%)

Iron Σίδερο 
1.5 mg (12%)

Magnesium Μαγνήσιο 
33.0 mg (9%)

Phosphorus Φώσφορος 
108 mg (15%)

Potassium Κάλιο 
244 mg (5%)

Zinc Ψευδάργυρος 
1.2 mg (13%)

Percentages are relative to Τα ποσοστά αυτά είναι σχετικά με 
US recommendations for adults. ΗΠΑ συστάσεις για τους ενήλικες. 
Source: USDA Nutrient DatabaseΠηγή: USDA Nutrient Database


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pea

----------


## jk21

αυτο δινεις και εχει γινει κατακοκκινη η μασκα του δικου σου; σε πιασαμε !!!! λουτεινηηηηηηη!

----------


## geam

> ρε τον Μιχάλη.... και το ελεγε.....


ρε τον Μιχάλη.....

----------


## vag21

και ποσα μυστικα ακομα υπαρχουν.......

----------


## jk21

εδω θα μαθουμε να τα βγαζουμε ολα στη φορα ! οταν πρεπει να στηριξουμε κατι που δεν εχει ακομα σταθεροποιηθει ,δεν χωρουν μυστικες συνταγες αλλα κοινη προσπαθεια ! Ο Μιχαλης στη συναντηση που ειχαμε κανει τελευταια για καφεδακι ,μας το ειχε πει .ο αρακας ειναι ενας πολυ καλος τροπος εισαγωγης λαχανικων καθημερινα στο διαιτολογιο ,δινει αφρατη υφη στην αυγοτροφη αλλα θελει προσοχη το μιγμα για χρηση σε 1-2 μερες ειδικα μαλιστα αν δεν ειναι βρασμενος

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αν τον βράσουμε κάνα 10 λεπτο αντί για ωμό δεν είναι προτιμότερο έτσι ????? Λέω εγώ τώρα.... *  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## jk21

οσο τον βραζεις τοσο χαλα πιο αργα (αλλα οχι πολυ πιο αργα ) .αμα τον βρασεις χανεις ομως τα ενζυμα της φρεσκιας διατροφης .ετσι οπως ειναι μολις ξεκαταψυχετε να τον βαζεις αλλα να δινεις την συγκεκριμενη τροφη (διατηρειται στο ψυγειο σε αυτο το διαστημα ) μεσα σε 2 μερες.οποιος κανει χρηση βεβαια ,ισως σου πει καλυτερα και πιο εγκριτα

----------


## antoninio

καλημερα..οπως προειπε ο jk21 χανονται οι διατροφικες ουσιες αν τον βρασεις..η συσκευασια του αρακα που πηρα σχετικα με την διατηρηση του λεει..
αντεχει στην συντηρηση 24 ωρες..στην καταψυξη στους -6 για μια εβδομαδα,στους -12 ενα μηνα και στους -18 μεχρι την ημερομηνια ληξης..

μιας και το αναφερουμε οι οικιακοι καταψυκτες μεχρι ποσους βαθμους φτανουν??αποκλειεται παντως στους -18

----------


## antoninio

> *Αν τον βράσουμε κάνα 10 λεπτο αντί για ωμό δεν είναι προτιμότερο έτσι ????? Λέω εγώ τώρα.... *


αν τον βρασουμε δεν αλεθεται στο μπλεντερ και κολλαει παντου και γινεται λασπη..ασε που χανονται τα παντα απο τις ουσιες που υποτιθεται θελουμε να του δωσουμε του πουλιου..

----------


## geam

μολις τελειώσουν με τις γ΄΄εννες σκοπεύω να τον εισάγω κι εγώ στη διατροφή πάντως....

----------


## jk21

τα συγχρονα ψυγεια (ψυγειοκαταψυκτες  ) φθανουν στους -24

----------


## johnrider

τι λες τώρα και μου έστειλε η μάνα μου 10 κιλά αρακά βιολογικό από το χωριο.
είναι τόσο τελείως που σκέφτομαι ούτε στα πουλια να μην δώσω.

----------


## antoninio

..η αλλαγη που εκανα ειναι να σταματησω την παραγωγη βλαστωμενων σπορων και να συνεχισω μονο με αρακα στην θεση τους..τα πουλια τον τρωνε μια χαρα..τον εξαφανιζουν μπορω να πω..σιγουρα οι βλαστωμενοι προσφερουν πιο πολλα στον οργανισμο του αλλα και ο αρακας δεν ειναι ασχημος..στο κατω κατω ολοι λειπουμε λογω δουλειας οποτε που να αλλαζουμε νερο καθε λιγο και λιγακι..εκτος απο αυτο βαζοντας αρακα την εποχη της αναπαραγωγης φερνουμε το πουλι εκει που θελουμε οπως με τους βλαστωμενους..δηλαδη οτι μπηκε η ανοιξη και ειναι ωρα για αναπαραγωγη..το πολυ καλο που αφορα ολους μας ειναι οτι καθως ξεπαγωνει απο την καταψυξη κολλανε επανω του ολα αυτα τα προσθετα που βαζουμε στη αυγοτροφη πολυ καλυτερα απο τον βλαστωμενο σπορο,χωρις βεβαια να τον απαξιωνω..ειναι ενα πολυ σημαντικο προσθετο στην αναπαραγωγη μας....

----------


## jk21

αρακας απο βλαστωμενους που δεν ξεπλενονται τακτικοτατα και ειδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι ειναι 10 φορες καλυτερος (γιατι οι μυκητες αναπτυσσονται στους βλαστωμενους με τετοια ζεστη ... )  .βλαστωμενοι σποροι που ξεπλενονται τακτικα ,καλα καθε 4 ωρες ειναι 20 φορες καλυτεροι απο τον αρακα .δεν υπαρχει μετρο συγκρισης .ομως πραγματι σε αυγοτροφη που ανανεωνεται συχνα δινει πολυ καλη υφη αφραταδας και την κανει προσιτη σε δυσκολα πουλια .ακομη και σκετος μπορει να δοθει χωρις να τον τριψουμε

----------


## jk21

πρεπει επισης να εχει ξεκαταψυχθει καλα γιατι αν μειωσει σημαντικα την θερμοκρασια της αυγοτροφης ,αν οχι στα μικρα ,ισως δημιουργησει προβλημα στον προλοβο των γονιων (sour crop ) ,που τον μεταφερουν εκει για να ετοιμασουν το χυλο που δινουν στους νεοσσους

----------


## Ταρταρος

παιδεια εγω το μονο που βρήκα εδω ειναι το Gardellino Ancestrale τισ Manitiba, περιεχει τα ακολουθα, ασπρι περιλλα, αυτο...Dactylis glomerata, λευκό μαρούλι, αυτο scagliola, ραδίκι, λιναρόσπορος, μάραθο, σουσάμι, μαύρο μαρούλι, αυτο.. Rapa, Canapuccia Ηλίανθος Μαύρο, Gardo mariano??, Gardo Selvatico, Semi di abete???

Αν καπιος μπορει να μου πει αν ειναι καλος , αλλιως θα κανω καμια εισαγογη απο Ελλαδα,


CARDELLINO PREMIUM  τι γνωμη σας παιδεια

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο που λες δεν το εχω δει στην ελλαδα .σε ξενη σελιδα βρηκα οτι εχει 


δηλαδη περιλλα λευκη ,δακτυλις (ειδος γρασιδιου ) ,μαρουλοσπορο λευκο ,ραδικι ,νιζερ ,καναρινοσπορο ,λιναρι ,μαραθο ,σουσαμι ,μαρουλοσπορο μαυρο , ρουπσεν (μαλλον κοκκινο γιατι λεει rapa ) , καναβουρι ,ηλιοσπορο μαυρο ,αγκαθι μαριας ,νεραγκαθο και σπορους ελατης 

θα ελεγα καλο μιγμα .το ρουπσεν που δεν πολυσυμπαθω ,δεν πρεπει να ειναι σε ποσοτητα και ολοι οι αλλοι σποροι ειναι καλοι και σημαντικοι 


για το αλλο που ρωτας ,ναι υπαρχει στην ελλαδα .Το χρησιμοποιει απο οτι ξερω το μελος adreas και ειναι ικανοποιημενος .θα ελεγα ομως οτι το πρωτο που ειπες ,αν ειναι οικονομικο ,ειναι καλυτερο 

δες και τη συσταση του 


*ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ CARDELLINO PREMIUM 

Νίζερ - κεχρί - καναβούρι - λινάρι χρυσό - σπόροι γρασιδιού - περίλλα - μαρουλόσπορος(λευκός & μαύρος) - ραδικόσπορος - ρούψεν(κόκκινο & μαύρο) - παπαρούνα μπλέ - μπέλλα ντι νόττε - κία - αγριομαρουλόσπορος - αγριόσπορους - ηλιόσπορο υβρίδιο
*

----------


## giorgos_

> τα συγχρονα ψυγεια (ψυγειοκαταψυκτες  ) φθανουν στους -24


Υπαρχουν οι καταψυκτες που φτανουν τους -24, οι επαγκελματικοι πχ των παγωτων -28 οι βαθιας καταψυξης -45 και οι ειδικοι...

----------


## adreas

Ναι  Δημήτρη  είναι ένα  καλό  μείγμα χωρίς  σκόνες  με πολλά  μαύρα  σπόρια, αλλά  για  να είναι  εντάξει  πρέπει να  καταναλώνετε  το  90%  για να  ξαναβάλουμε  ξανά. Ξέρουμε  ότι  αν η  ταΐστρα  είναι γεμάτη  θα  πετάξουν με  τη  μύτη  τους τα σπόρια  που  δεν  τους αρέσουν πολύ  όπως  κεχρί θα  πέσει  κάτω και  μετά  αλλάζει η  ισσοροποία  του μείγματος.

----------


## giorgos_

Χρησιμοποιω τα 2 γνωστα μειγματα της Μανιτοβα με αναλογιες που ξεκινανε απο 0% και φτανοντας το 80% για το Carduelidi προσθετοντας σπορους στο μειγμα αναλογα την εποχη αλλα και σε σταθερη βαση. Αυγοτροφη KING BIRD GOLDEN SPINUS την οποια την ανακατευω με αυγοτροφη για καρδερινες του Δημητρη (οταν μπορω να κανω) σε περιοδους και σε χρονικες στιγμες οπως εχουν συζητηθει. Φρουτα και λαχανικα μηλο κ.α. Οταν ταιζουν αυγο στα 4 η στα 8 κομματια, μελιγκρα ή αν δεν μπορω να μαζεψω, αυγα μηρμιγκιων. Αγκαθια οποτε μπορω να μαζεψω δινω τα παντα.

----------


## Ταρταρος

*RAGGIO-MAJOR MIX*

Δημητρη τι γνωμη εχεις για αυτο το μιγμα σπορων. τα φωτα σας παιδεια και ευχομαι σε ολους καλη αναπαραγωγη

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα.

Δες  ΕΔΩ

----------

